# Kimber ultra cdp II VS. Springfield xdm .45 compact



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys think of these two guns because im having a tough time decide.. My buddy has the kimber which i really like and feels good in my hands.. I never held the xdm but i own the compact 9mm which I enjoy and use as my daily carry. Kind of a price difference but I found a kimber on sale in NY which is why im kinda torn.. Thanks for any opinions and thoughts..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i would buy the springfield and $550 in ammo..... same price as the kimber by itself


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Depending on the price of the Kimber depends on my decision. For me as a carry gun I would go with the XD. After owning one though and opting to go for the M&P for the overall better feel I right now would go with the Kimber just to have something different. 

I do agree with TedDeBearFrmHelsinki (lol)...is buying both new I would probably go wiht the XDM and buying extra ammo. The XDM should already come with a holster. Not the best in the world but will get the job done.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

My dad has xdm an I love it! I always try to get him to give it to me. It's smooth shooting feels good in hand plus it's a big price difference like they were saying


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't like the XD line but would go with that of the 2.Kimbers are way overpriced,the only way I could say I owned one is if it were given to me and it would be sold immediately to buy something worthwhile.I'd maybe keep a first generation but they aren't plentiful and still could use some upgrades.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Kimbers ARE expensive but I have a Colt combat commander(4'') and the kimber eclipse ultra(3") and for what you get with the kimber its worth it.
My kimber shoots more accurately than the colt because of the match barrel and its an inch shorter, the weight difference is minimal so that isnt a factor for me when it comes to concealed carry but I choose to carry the Ultra because I hit what I aim at with it better than the Colt.
( my claim about better accuracy is from shooting BOTH from the same machine rest, same day, same conditions.)


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You don't have a match barrel because it says so.Anyone can and does stamp Match into the same barrels they make that are not stamped,this has been known for a while.Shy of buying a barrel the likes of Sheumann or BarSto,you have a good barrel that relies solely on who finish reamed the chamber and fit it to the gun,the latter is 90% of what you see as accuracy.I have a 1918 Colt that has the original barrel that is considered lesser quality to todays barrels.That barrel has been refit while it was being made to shoot bullseye,you'd be hard pressed to find a production gun to run near this thing.You can't take 2 guns built a week apart and they be identical let alone different manufacturers.

Alot of Kimbers run,alot don't.I find it funny every major 1911 maker warranties their gun at least to the original buyer,but Kimber wants out in a year-hmm,I won't put more faith in a product than their own manufacturer does,sorry.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rex said:


> Alot of Kimbers run,alot don't.I find it funny every major 1911 maker warranties their gun at least to the
> original buyer,but Kimber wants out in a year-hmm,I won't put more faith in a product than their own manufacturer does,sorry.


How many of your firearms have you modified in some/any way? 
would YOU build something, knowing it can be easily modified, and still give a LIFETIME warranty to it??
Kimbers warranty is different than others on the market but read their fine print...betcha it says somewhere in theirs that you void the warranty the second it is modified


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

None that I know of will warranty a modified gun so it's a level playing field.If it had been modified they know what parts aren't theirs or if someone was in there.Some won't even send you a 'simple' part if one broke and they want to install it.Hk will do this for 75 years regardless of who owns it,unless it's modified like everyone else.Colt and SA don't really care who owns it,if it's a legit problem they fix it free.About the only mod I don't see anybody concerned with is grips or sights.

On 1911s,if the fit and finish is good and the gun specs out,they can keep their tacticool full length rods,front serations,worthless ambi safeties when most people are righties,etc.I'd rather have less of someone's idea of cool things everyone wants and use some of that money for a higher quality base.I check the tuning and shoot it some to check for bugs.Then I set it up my way with parts I know are quality and fit them to the way I want them to be.I like a high grip,why pay extra for a lower cut one?I'm right handed so I have no need for an ambi safety,why pay for that when people constantly complain about them getting knocked off carrying?The proper technique works for righties,if you're a lefty I see the need for it but a fairly easy adjustment and mod can cure the problem carrying.

Like I said,alot of Kimbers are great guns,alot are not,no new news here.If you're into 1911s and been around them since the major players around now started out,you've seen how things were then and now.Many top pistolsmiths don't want to touch them for a serious build,and supposedly I met an ex Galco employee recently that said he saw more people sell thheir Kimbers than keep them.I haven't verified it but it doesn't surprise me.If he said it about late 80s Colts I wouldn't be surprised either.Colt has had a few periods they got bad but they tightened up instead of plugging along to keep up sales and profits.Don't mean to rain on anyone's parade,I just say it as I see it.


----------

